# Speed Cube Research — Part 2, Survey



## SpeedyCube (Aug 23, 2020)

Hi all,

I had some unexpected time this afternoon and was able to put together a speed cube survey. I found 25 speed cubes to compare. If you have one that’s missing, please post back here and let me know, and I’ll add it.

Please, only review cubes you’ve used and are familiar with. There is one cube per page, arranged by brand alphabetically, so you may need to click though several pages before you find the right page.

Also, don’t forget to click though to the end to hit submit so your answers will be recorded!

Take the survey ->

You should be able to view the results, too. If you can’t figure it out let me know and I’ll post them here.

Thank you!!!


----------



## SpeedyCube (Aug 23, 2020)

I think this is the link to the *results* if anyone is interested in seeing them without taking the survey:









Speed Cube Survey


I'm trying to objectively compare the various speed cubes, and I need your help! PLEASE ONLY REVIEW THE CUBES YOU OWN OR HAVE SUBSTANTIALLY TRIED OUT! If you haven't tried that specific cube, please don't add info. This is only for 3x3 cubes. Everything is listed alphabetically. If you don't...




docs.google.com


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 24, 2020)

I didn’t find a single cube on there that I owned... Unless the GTS2M counts. Also FYI the WRM doesn’t have a GTS before it and the RS3 line is separate to the Weilong.

Tengyun V2, Valk Power, Valk Elite, Gan Air M, Gan X v2, Aolong v2, etc.


----------



## SpeedyCube (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi PetrusQuber,

Thanks for letting me know. I’ve made the changes you suggested and added the models listed. Try to take it again and see if they show up this time.

Thanks!


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 24, 2020)

SpeedyCube said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had some unexpected time this afternoon and was able to put together a speed cube survey. I found 25 speed cubes to compare. If you have one that’s missing, please post back here and let me know, and I’ll add it.
> 
> ...


Not to be rude, but could you put more actually relevant flagships instead of 5 billion gan cubes and random non magnetic budget cubes from ages ago? Also quite a few of the cubes were amazon knockoffs, for example, the "speed ripper" is a repackaged MF3RS.

Here is what I think should be on the list.

Weilong GTS2M

Weilong GTS3M/WRM

Weilong WRM 2020

Meilong 3x3 M

MF3RS3M

RS3M 2020

Gan Air SM

Gan X

Gan 354 M

Gan 354 V2 M

Monster go magnetic

Gan XS

Yuxin Little Magic M

Yuxin Kylin V2 M

Yuxin Huanlong M

YJ Yulong V2 M

YJ MGC

YJ MGC V2

YJ MGC Elite

Qiyi MS

Qiyi Thunderclap V3 M

Qiyi Wuwei M

Valk 3 M

Valk Power M

Valk Elite

These are all somewhat modern magnetic cubes.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 24, 2020)

Nmile7300 said:


> Not to be rude, but could you put more actually relevant flagships instead of 5 billion gan cubes and random non magnetic budget cubes from ages ago? Also quite a few of the cubes were amazon knockoffs, for example, the "speed ripper" is a repackaged MF3RS.
> 
> Here is what I think should be on the list.
> 
> ...


I was somewhat annoyed to see so many Gans then realised they have a proper Amazon shop, so they’d be selling there (which I think is what OP is looking through).


----------



## PetrusQuber (Aug 24, 2020)

Also, many modern cubes can be stickerless or stickered...


----------



## SpeedyCube (Aug 24, 2020)

No offense taken. Yes, I compiled the list though Amazon and a few of the other websites / blogs about speed cubes. Not knowing there was a difference between “Rubik’s Cubes” until a few months ago, I’m still learning what’s “in” and what’s not.

I’ll add the ones from your list that aren’t already on there, but I don’t really favor removing the budget cubes from the list. I set out to make an “as-inclusive-as-possible” comparison between anything that’s sold as a “speed cube.” IMO removing cubes from the list kinda defeats the purpose.

Edit: the list has been updated again.


----------



## chocool6 (Aug 28, 2020)

The Gan 354m and Gan 354 are basically the same thing, since gan has never had a 54 millimeter cube without magnets.


----------



## SpeedyCube (Aug 28, 2020)

From what I understand, the Gan 354 was the V1, and the Gan 354 M is the V2. Does anyone know if this is correct?


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 28, 2020)

SpeedyCube said:


> From what I understand, the Gan 354 was the V1, and the Gan 354 M is the V2. Does anyone know if this is correct?


No. There was never a nonmagnetic 354. The first one was the 354 M, then the 354 V2 M.


----------



## SpeedyCube (Sep 11, 2020)

Hi all,

Sorry to bump this thread. I’m going to close the survey in a day or two. If you haven’t taken it yet and want to, please try to do so by Saturday night. Thanks!


----------

